# MxM NSFW romance RP vid discord



## Paintedfoxy (Oct 6, 2018)

hiya! 
Wanna RP? I’m looking for another guy who wants to do a NSFW romance RP with my bunny boi. He’s a very shy and stubborn bunny who hides his urges and is afraid to come out as gay because he’s never been with a guy. In the RP there would be a good bit of sexual encounters as he has always wanted to experience it but has been way to scared. I’d love this to be set at collage. Let me know if you are interested!
My discord is 
Kyro #0560


----------



## AuraKeyBlader (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm intrested, sent ya a friend request


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Oct 7, 2018)

hiya.  i really like the idea and feel ash would work for this. he is in  collage and  he very flirtatious. he will must likely help out your bunny boi and help him get some experience long way. lot me know if you are intrested or not


----------



## DemonSukaii (Oct 8, 2018)

heya i'd be interested i'll send a friend request!


----------

